# Fischen in Österreich



## sts1886 (11. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir (3 Personen) planen einen Angelausflug in Österreich im Zeitraum vom 21.08. bis 28.08. und sind hierfür noch auf der Suche nach einem passendem Gewässer.
Leider hat nur einer von uns einen gültigen Angelschein, weswegen es möglich sein sollte, dass die anderen auch ohne Schein mit Aufsicht durch den mit Schein angeln dürfen.

Wir würden gerne auf folgende Fische angeln:

Karpfen

Zander

Forellen

Hecht

Was das Gewässer im besten Fall noch bieten sollte.

Campingplatz in der Nähe

Nachtangeln

Anfüttern

Grillen bzw. Lagerfeuer

Stehendes Gewässer

Am besten in der Grenznähe zu Deutschland

Über Eure zahlreichen Vorschläge freue ich mich jetzt schon!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stephan


----------



## barschkönig (11. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen in Österreich*

Hy ich war dieses Jahr schonb in Österreich angeln und ich muss sagen das das Land nicht wirklich ein Angelland ist jedenfalls für Touris. In einigen Orten oder Tälern haben zum Beispiel große Hotels die Gewässer in der Umgebung gepachtet und die geben entweder dann Karten nur für Hotelgäste oder teuer an andere aus. Ich war in Lermoos gewesen im Tiroler Zugspitzgebiet und waren ein paar mal am Heiterwanger See angeln. Dort gibts Forellen aller Art, Saiblinge, Renken und Barsche drin. Der See ist ein 80 meter tiefer Alpensee der Verbindung mit dem größeren Plansee hat.
Ich habe dort Barsche, eine Regenbogenforelle und eine Seeforelle gefangen und 2 Regenbogenforellen verloren.
Die Karten bekommst du beim Hotel Fischer am See, das ist ne Hotelanlage direkt am See und dort kann man auch Campen. Das Angeln ist allerdings nicht billig. Du musst in Österreich eine Unterweisungsbestätigung bezahlen, die bezahlst du einmalig ein, 25 euro pro Person. Den Betrag musst du an die Fischerbehörde Innsbruck überweisen. Und die Tageskarte kostet auch nochmal 18 euro.


----------



## bassproshops (14. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen in Österreich*

Ich war schon öfters in Österreich zum angeln !
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es dort tolle gewässer wir waren aber eher an flüssen z. B. der Möll. und das ist nich so geeignet für euch denk ich weil die tageskarten saugeld kosten (-60€ !!! ) und oft nur fliegenfschen erlaubt ist ;o

Allerdings habe ich im Blinker (ausgabe 4 2009 ) einen Bericht übers Tannheimer tal gelesen und das hört sich gut und ist evtl. auch für euch geeignet weil es neben flüssen und seen auch ein forelenteich gibt !
Am  besten erkundigst du dich nochmal darüber 

Gruß Robin


----------



## bassproshops (14. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen in Österreich*

Und nochwas :

Ich mein das man in österreich nichtmal  mehr ein gültigen fischereischein benötigt , ich bin jungangler und als ich mein schein noch nich machen konnte hat mein vater ( er angelt nicht ) einfach ein schein für mich gekauft weil ich noch zu jung war !


----------



## barschkönig (14. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen in Österreich*

Deinen Schein brauchst du auch nicht, nur einmalige Unterweisungsbestätigung und die Angelkarte fürs jeweilige Gewässer.


----------



## pateifel83 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen in Österreich*

hi
ich komme aus kärnten und da braucht mann als urlauber (oder Personen ohne Jahressteuerkarte) einfach eine gast-steuerkarte + die fischerkarte.

es gibt ne steuerkarte für 1 woche kosten = 5,00euro
und ne steuerkarte für 1 monat = kosten ?

Bei uns gibt es viele seen und die kartenpreise sind sehr unterschiedlich. 
aber im Grunde werden meist:
Tageskarten 06:00 bis 21:00
Nachkarten 21:00 bis 06:00
24h Karten: wann du anfangst : also zb. 13:00 bis 13:00
Wochenkarte
und hin und wieder Monatskarte

leider kenne ich keine seen oder teich an der grenze zu deutschland.

lg


----------

